
How to Bypass iOS 9 Content Blocking - dieulot
http://dieulot.net/bypass-ios-content-blockers.html
======
heavymark
Users would still be able to block Google and Facebook ads easily but would
help some users in the meantime. Though as you noted they could simply allow
content blockers to be able to block ips in an update. No need to wait to iOS
10 since it wouldn't be a new touted featured but rather a bug fix like they
do all the time when people circumvent jailbreaking. So Apple could easily add
that fix in version 9.1, 9.2 or anytime they like. Most likely they will wait
to it becomes more widespread since dns changes aren't something the average
person who manages their own site can update easily.

